# Cheap Prepaid mobile plan



## awesome1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi

I have arrived in Dallas on a look n decide mission and need to get a prepaid mobile with data plan, basic plans seem very expensive, checked AT&T and Tmobile. Any suggestions would be appreciated, also have a IPad seems you can't get a data plan if you are a non resident any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

We checked last winter and found the same providers but more options at BestBuy and WallMart.


----------



## domenica (Feb 5, 2012)

VirginMobile is extremely cheap and they have good phones as well (Android). 

I believe the iPad plans are month-to-month so you don't need a contract/be a resident, although I'm not 100% on this one.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

domenica said:


> VirginMobile is extremely cheap and they have good phones as well (Android).
> 
> I believe the iPad plans are month-to-month so you don't need a contract/be a resident, although I'm not 100% on this one.


You have US credit history and residence. IPads seem to depend on IP address.


----------



## cdubjr10 (Mar 1, 2012)

try t-moblie, or boost mobile.....

also Ipad just get the wifi ipad... all you will need is internet connection... The mobile phone version is very expensive esp. when you can just use a smartphone...


----------



## elfas (Mar 10, 2012)

go to sprint, they have prepaid phones that uses sprint network for around $50


----------

